

Meet the wizard of Web 2.0 (Arrington) - drm237
http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/18/technology/Walter_Winchell.fortune/

======
JayNeely
There's some interesting subtext here. TechCrunch is for sale, Mike affirms,
in the same conversation he mentions that TechCrunch may take investment to
grow larger. The message to acquirers: Would you rather buy it when it's
small, or buy it when it's big?

